# What Kind of Medicines should be kept in Emergency Survival Kits?



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

I regularly read about the role of emergency survival kits in helping people to survive emergency situations. I am also worried about the safety of my children, wife, and parents when I am away from them. Therefore, I am planning to buy an emergency survival kit for my home. However, I am a bit concerned about the medicines they provide. Since my parents are diabetic and my wife suffers from high blood pressure, I am not sure what medicine should be included in my home emergency survival kit. Also, if I buy a pre-made emergency survival kit, will the company change the medicines depending upon health conditions of people in my home? Please help me with your kind opinions.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm confused. You're asking questions for which you already have the answer. Your member name and signature point to your web site and the products you sell.

Why are you saying you want to get a medical kit for your home when you represent a company that sells them?


----------



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Try This link
emergency survival kits, emergency survival kits supplies
They're expensive but they might can help,LOL


----------



## srtmedic (Jul 11, 2010)

i carry both non prescription and prescription medications with me in any of my bob, combat patrol pack, sar pack.

non prescription:
tylenol 325mg
tylenol es 500mg
motrin 200mg
benadryl 25mg
imodium ad 2mg
pepcid ac 20mg
aspirin 325mg
tums
rolaids
claritin 10mg
pepto-bismol 262mg
excedrin migraine 565mg
stay awake pills 200mg
aleve 220mg

prescription:
lidocaine 1% with and without epi
epi
lasix
nitro
vicodin
flexeril


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

:dunno:


bczoom said:


> I'm confused. You're asking questions for which you already have the answer. Your member name and signature point to your web site and the products you sell.
> 
> Why are you saying you want to get a medical kit for your home when you represent a company that sells them?


Verly gooodd questions :dunno:

Thinks maybe a teaser?


----------

